# In Line Planer Boards



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Looking for the wire used for making the tattle tale flag to go down. I went to my local hardware store and they didn't have anything like it. Any suggestions on location to purchase greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the wire from the flags used when your lawn gets fertilized works well.not sure if loews sells them or not.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

how many pcs do you need ?



http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ss-lure-making-wire/311665.aspx


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

roger23 said:


> how many pcs do you need ?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ss-lure-making-wire/311665.aspx


That be enough Roger,
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

You can use a perch spreader.


----------



## Kableguy (Apr 23, 2009)

Offshore Tackle sells all of the components separtely for the tattle flag kit. The wire sells for $2.10, more expensive than making your own, but if you are adverse to bending wire yourself, it might be an option.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The Jann's wire is not near thick enough (their thickest is .035"). I've tried it, and it's too flexible, and bends way too easy.

Go to the dollar store and buy a french whisk (thing you scramble eggs with), for a dollar. Use side cutters, and cut the individual whisks off. You'll end up with about twenty usable pieces. You'll have to do some bending, but it's well worth it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I was just at Janns today they still Carry .041 .043 .050 wire it is in 1/4 lb packages,,,

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/ss-lure-making-wire/311666.aspx

I just made mine from .050 wire,,just because that is what I had seemed to fork fine may be a little heavy


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Appreciate all the suggestions. I did buy a throtte cable from a car parts store and got the wire from it and worked out ok. Trial an error on first piece but things finally worked out.
Ron


----------



## Team Pursuit (Mar 27, 2008)

i agree with het, he told me about that a while ago and he was right on the money and they work great


----------

